# Poll: Next Bremont purchase



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

Following a very successful and immensely pleasurable trade of my IWC for a Bremont Alt1-C/GN and the already documented incredible customer service experience with Bremont I have decided to purchase another watch from them. 

In fact I am even going to buy it new from an AD. The reason for that is: I want to support the brand because I am so impressed with the quality and the customer service. 

I am pretty loyal when someone does a good turn so a new watch it is! I know I know I'm a martyr ;-)

However that is easier said than done and whilst I normally think polls like this are a little lame I have decided to be a complete hypocrite and ask you all to do my thinking for me by voting for which you all prefer.

1 - Solo/CR

2 - Martin Baker II

3 - U2/DLC

3 - Alt1-P/BK or BL (the picture is BK)


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

I voted for the Solo/CR because I coveted the BC-F1/BK until the cream Solo came along. But alas, at 43mm it's probably too big for my wrist (does anyone know the lug-to-lug and case height on the Solo?). Maybe I can wear it vicariously through you!

Looking at the wrist shots, though, I'd give the nod to the MBII. It just looks right.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Well first I don't think you can go wrong with any of them, very nice taste. I will start out by stating my choice: MB II. Now here is why... taking in just the visual aspect I choose the MB II first and the U2/DLC second (all nicely coming in at 43mm). I am a sucker for stories so the story behind the MB II really catches my attention. You could be wearing something that can with stand the force of an ejection seat of 12-30G in the first second of being ejected. No other watch has been tested so hard and has survived to still tell the time (hehe bad joke, I know...). The movement is protected by an anti-shock case mount (to withstand the ejection). Lastly, for sentiments sake it was Bremonts first made in England watch.

I asked Dan what his choice would be and he said, "I already chose, I just bought the Bremont SOLO." So there you go  

-Anna


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

I must admit the MBII was the first watch that caught me eye

The solo has real wrist presence though. 

I'm beginning to wonder if the Alt1-P is a bit busy. It also wears small. 

The U2 I like to look at but I'm not sure about it. If it was my 3rd then I'd probably go for it.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

If the U2/DLC had the red or orange barrel then it would be my first choice. Because it doesn't I voted for the MBII orange barrel. I just love the contrast it has.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

These things are like Pringles: once you pop, you can't stop...

I'm on three and really, really want to get a P-51. Hey ho...


Trifecta by Noodlefish, on Flickr

I'd say the MB is a great foil to the ALT1-C, but the Stainless U-2 is also very nice. Then there's the cream Solo. Hmmm... nice to have a choice tho!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Noodlefish said:


> These things are like Pringles: once you pop, you can't stop...
> 
> I'm on three and really, really want to get a P-51. Hey ho...
> 
> ...


You my friend have excellent taste. I would purchase the same group (and I'm off to a good start with the MBII). Ok maybe I would possibly consider the LE Supermarine but all the rest are perfect.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

samanator said:


> If the U2/DLC had the red or orange barrel then it would be my first choice. Because it doesn't I voted for the MBII orange barrel. I just love the contrast it has.


A U2/DLC with a red or orange barrel would be amazing! I like the MBII of the options listed above. Orange barrel of course.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

If you want people to stare at your watch get the MB2 with orange barrel! Since I started wearing my MB1 With my new Red Cat strap from GGB, everyone stares at my watch instead of my bald head! . Cheers Jim :-d.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I may have to lapse into youth-speak here, but OMFG!
That Black Cat / Red Cat BBG Strap is incredible. And I can't believe you have that number plate! Brilliant!
I haven't seen that one before - did you post it on the official Forum yet? Too cool.
I asked Carl to make me a strap a long time ago, but he's been very, very busy. Perhaps I can resurrect it with an MB1.5 GGB?
M


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

This is turning into a 1 horse race!


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

HarryBentley said:


> I must admit the MBII was the first watch that caught me eye
> 
> The solo has real wrist presence though.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that you think the 'P is busy or wears small. I have the anthracite 'C, anthracite MB2 and the black 'P and the 'P is neither cluttered or wears small to me.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

It has to be the MBII - it is gaining a bit of a reputation among WIS and the aviation related media, as being one heck of a watch.
And, as I own one, I can't disagree with them..

cheers.

PS, The Supermarine is good too - going to have a "proper" look at them when I next go to Jura..


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

bydandie said:


> I'm surprised that you think the 'P is busy or wears small. I have the anthracite 'C, anthracite MB2 and the black 'P and the 'P is neither cluttered or wears small to me.


Just an opinion. I'll have another try on though because they all deserve a second go.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

HarryBentley said:


> Just an opinion. I'll have another try on though because they all deserve a second go.


And you're entitled to it, but I'm still surprised. The one plus for me about the 'P when flying is how the chrono recorders melt into the background until you look for them.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

IMO the next logical choice is the MBII. It's the most tech oriented piece, and in my personal experience it is more flexible with various modes of attire than you'd think.

ETA- I'd also have a look at the SM500's. Since you've already got an "Alt" series watch, a diver might be a good spot to fill in the lineup.


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

Following a successful and pleasurable trade the MBII arrived today. 

The orange is much nicer than I was expecting. I had intended to swap the barrel for green but now it's here I think I'll keep it.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

As the Knight said in Indiana Jones, "You chose wisely" congrats on that great looking watch! I to have been feeling a little green lately, maybe a good reason to start looking and saving for a Supermarine or ALT1-C! Cheers Jim


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

I voted for the MBII in orange since that is my next watch....Congrats on the new watch....Beautiful


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

samanator said:


> You my friend have excellent taste. I would purchase the same group (and I'm off to a good start with the MBII). Ok maybe I would possibly consider the LE Supermarine but all the rest are perfect.


I thought the same exact thing....Bought the MBII, and would either buy a black SM or the ALt1C--Anthracite dial...

Mike


----------



## Renton (Apr 11, 2011)

The simplicity of the solo is what sold me.


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

U-2 DLC place my order today. Pics when it arrives!


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

